# what are pakistan requirement with GED diploma



## WAQASILYAS (Mar 22, 2008)

Assalamuliakum,
I am in USA. I did not do matric in Pakistan. Right now i am doing GED.I got 2250 on GED exam. I did not attend school in USA. I did not take any SAT's. 

Question is:

With GED diploma will the Medical college accept me in Pakistan?
What are the requirements for me.


 I will appreciate your help, Thanks


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

WAQASILYAS said:


> Assalamuliakum,
> I am in USA. I did not do matric in Pakistan. Right now i am doing GED.I got 2250 on GED exam. I did not attend school in USA. I did not take any SAT's.
> 
> Question is:
> ...



Hey Waqas,

Read this thread it will help you a lot, and hopefully answer a lot of your questions.

It's put together very meticulously. 
* ARE YOU APPLYING TO PAKISTAN MEDICAL SCHOOLS OR COLLEGES? READ THIS FIRST!!!
*


----------



## arifwali (Jan 21, 2020)

*GED In Pakistan*

I was also search for the answer of same question you have asked here. I have done a lot of search on this and I get that what I was looking for GED in Pakistan you need to be pass your GED through proper channel. In Islamabad there is an institute which is registered with IBCC, I will share link to their website if this is not against the forum rules. GED Diploma passed through registered institute can give you equivalence certificate which is accepted by every university of Pakistan and all those international universities which accept Pakistan HSSC degrees. 
Name of the institute is EISE Excel Institute of Smart Education


----------

